
How 75 Average Sports Fans Keep Beating the “Experts” at ESPN Picking NFL Games - joshagogo
http://unanimous.ai/perfectswarm/
======
DaedelusArcher
Amazing the results of pooling people's brainpower. But this is NOT A SURVEY.
Surveys don't pool brainpower, they just tally individual opinions. Artificial
Swarm Intelligence is a totally different beast. I can't wait to see what
happens when it gets out of Beta.

------
hogwash
The dude should have bet his FULL winnings from the first week on the second
week. He would have turned $20 into $680. Instead he only turned $20 into
about $300. Still amazing.

~~~
divebomb
yep. Gotta have the balls to let it ride sometimes and he's clearly playing
with house money.

Even if put half his winnings up, he'd have been in a no risk situation with a
chance to win 400 total.

